# Strengthening Top Line



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

My daughter has a March born wether which will show at our fair in October. First off, he was huge from the time he was born, and he's a triplet. He is just a really nice beefy boy. The problem is when he is standing or bracing, his topline breaks behind his shoulders. Tenacross's buck picture reminds me exactly of this wether. If you scratch him right there, he brings it up and looks great.

Anybody know how to strengthen the top lines, if you can? My daughter is working on getting him to brace better on the ground so she can scratch "that special spot" to bring it up, but obviously you can't stand in the show ring constantly scratching him!

Thanks ...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think a top line is structure related. But some others may have some ideas for you since I'm not in the boer breeding world. This should bump this topic up for others to see


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

My sister's wether has the same problem. Does he have a large barrel? Does he brace well, or pull back when you try? If they brace right, their backs will present better and pull up. Sometimes, though, it is harder for them because that is just the way they are structured, like Stacey said.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you have a picture of it?


----------

